# Talor & Jorgen



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone else got a subscription with them? The coffee is always awesome, I recommend their 'Adventure' Range


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

How much is an adventure subscription? I just went through the site and it looks about £18 per package (inc postage), is that right?

I tried their coffee in Prufrock recently and loved it, but I'm not sure I could afford to pay that much for it.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah it is £18 posted for one adventure pack, but you can choose the frequency as you wish. I get coffee from all over the place so I've opted for once a month. You can always increase/decrease as you please. Talor is a talented roaster, in my mind well worth the bit extra for something special once a month


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

A Special Xmas coffee from Talor and Jorgen is available through kaffebox.

Gesha Village, 125g, about 30 quid delivered.

http://www.kaffebox.no/product/gold-frankincense-coffee/


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I used to have an adventure subscription, but the coffee is too expensive so I stuck to just buying a bag whenever something really special comes up.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

steveholt said:


> A Special Xmas coffee from Talor and Jorgen is available through kaffebox.
> 
> Gesha Village, 125g, about 30 quid delivered.
> 
> http://www.kaffebox.no/product/gold-frankincense-coffee/


Wow, that's the most expensive coffee i've ever seen from t&j. That price is ridiculously high.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rakesh said:


> Wow, that's the most expensive coffee i've ever seen from t&j. That price is ridiculously high.


Gold, Frankincense and Coffee. What happened to the myrrh?

(the bitter part) - that's the price LOL!

To be fair though gesha is pretty rare and then there is the shipping.

I love the T&J graphics, apart from being cool yet friendly and upbeat, it reminds me of Tin Tin books.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Gold, Frankincense and Coffee. What happened to the myrrh?
> 
> (the bitter part) - that's the price LOL!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say geisha is £30 per 125g rare though, shipping from Norway normally by t&j is 50 nok I think which is about £4. I think it's an absurd price, c.£50 for 250g. I'd expect to be recieving actual gold in the bag at that price.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

It's not far from the price t&j charged for their gesha village coffee last spring actually. That was 280nok delivered for 125g iirc

Garfelli have a 94 scoring lot from gesha village at 60e per 250g


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

steveholt said:


> It's not far from the price t&j charged for their gesha village coffee last spring actually. That was 280nok delivered for 125g iirc
> 
> Garfelli have a 94 scoring lot from gesha village at 60e per 250g


I got my hands on a honey geisha from t&j a couple of weeks ago that was okay, it was 250 odd nok for 250g which was an okay price, but it didn't live up to the geisha hype.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Rakesh said:


> I used to have an adventure subscription, but the coffee is too expensive so I stuck to just buying a bag whenever something really special comes up.


same here, had a few repeats too


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Rakesh said:


> I got my hands on a honey geisha from t&j a couple of weeks ago that was okay, it was 250 odd nok for 250g which was an okay price, but it didn't live up to the geisha hype.


Well Firstly, Gesha Village is not Panama Geisha, and then secondly, not all Panama Geisha is created equally, and finally - the Panama Geishas I have had are definitely different, very light, very floral, very tea - very interesting, but not the very most enjoyable coffees I have had. It was good to experience them though.

The Gesha Village coffees I have had, have been as different from Panama Geishas as they are from other Ethiopean coffees (quite different).

I haven't had a honey Ge(i)sha mind you, but I would guess that they would be different again from the washed panama geisha's that started this whole thing off.


----------

